

Password Rant: password policies from a user's perspective - okhudeira
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQ7DBG3ISRY

======
okhudeira
Although this video is meant for entertainment (and contains a lot of fluff),
it does a great job of highlighting the problems users encounter when dealing
with passwords.

